# Magnepan?



## bottom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone know how sensitive magneplanars are to vast differences in side wall and ceiling height placement between a pair? Rear wall distance can be met. Thanks.


----------



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

In my experience they are less sensitive about side wall distance and ceiling height than they are from the distance to the back wall and toe-in. Because of their fairly narrow output, you'll want to play with toe-in to get the best imaging. Depending on which model you're looking at, power maybe an issue too.

Which ones are you looking at?


----------



## bottom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

The mmg. I've got pro-amps 425x2 for the mains and I have a sub tuned to 18hz I can use with or HT. Floor plan is open cathedral, to one side ceiling is 8.5ft, side wall 4ft, other side ceiling is 10ft with no side wall. The only way to get symmetry would be to turn everything against a long wall giving me equal front and side walls, open behind the listening position. But that would place everything in front of our main window. Never been able to get the imaging right in the current position and think the point source type magnepan might care less about room placement. They do have a return policy, but if they reflect similar to box speakers may just lose the window and keep the current speakers. Btw mains now are DaytonIII's, similar sound to the tritrix TL but w/larger sound, sounded great in last house.


----------



## bottom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

Quick follow up if anyone looking at these happens by the post. Adamand was spot on, reflections are way down, these would be great for apartment listening with their point source character. Not sure about the fuss over placement I kept reading about, i found placement easier than standard speakers and sound is very detailed. Also believe power requirements are overrated, I could live with these off a decent receiver as long as a sub supported the bottom end and listening is done within 10ft. They do significantly better with more power. Everything I read led towards high power for theatre and satisfactory results with low power and stereo listening, I found the opposite, I prefer music listening much more enjoyable with headroom. The only negatives are they won't give high spl -without an amp- or outside the sweet spot, but the sweet spot is larger than what I read in posts.


----------



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

Glad you're enjoying them, them mmg's are an amazing value.


----------

